# Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?



## -inwA_ (21. Dezember 2018)

*Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*

Hey ich möchte eine J-Y(St)Y Fernmeldeleitung mit 4 Adernpaaren an einer Cat6 Dose auflegen, an der FB selbst liegt 450Mbit an. Ist es überhaupt möglich Gigabit über das Kabel zu empfangen? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit ein Cat 7 Kabel zu verlegen da das Kabel nicht in einem Kabelkanal/Leerrohr verlegt wurde... Pfusch am Bau und so.

Zum auflegen, die Adernpaare sind folgende: 

-1 Rot/Blau,
-2 Gelb/Weiss,
-3 Grün/Weiss,
-4 Braun/Weiss

Wenn ich das Kabel nach 568A Standard auflegen möchte müssten die Kabel folgendermaßen aufgelegt werden oder?

1: Weiss von Grün
2: Grün
3: Weiss von Gelb
4: Rot
5: Blau
6: Gelb
7: Weiss von Braun
8: Braun

Wie sieht es da aus wenn ich z.b. 3 und 6 oder 1 und 2 vertausche? Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen vorrausgesetzt ich lege die Kabel an beiden Enden gleich auf.


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*

Sollte doch generell völlig egal sein, wie die Adern aufgelegt sind, solanges an beiden Enden gleich ist. Ob Gigabit läuft, wirst du nur probieren können.


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*



robbe schrieb:


> Sollte doch generell völlig egal sein, wie die Adern aufgelegt sind, solanges an beiden Enden gleich ist.



Einfach nur Nein. 

UEbersprechen – Wikipedia


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*

Ich wohne in einem ehemaligen Altenheim. Die haben hier an nichts gespart bei der Bausubstanz. 50 cm dicke Betonwände. Man hört gar nichts von Nachbarn, wirklich nichts. Als Unitymedia die Bude dann erobert hat, haben die versucht, die Kabel durch die vorhandenen Leerrohre zu ziehen. Das hat nicht geklappt. Jede Partei in der Bude hat jetzt ein eigenes Kabel als Aufputzversion. Als ich renoviert habe, habe ich direkt mit der Schlitzfräse mein Coax Kabel sowie ein paar Cat7 Kabel verlegt, auch in neuen Leerohren. Ich benutze die Cat7 Kabel aber auch nur mit 1GB/s. Die können mehr, auch das Coax Kabel von UM kann wesentlich mehr, also die ganzen Digitalen Sender + Ordentliches Internet und Telefon. Mit dem Coax Kabel kann man mir die Bude so Datenmäßig vollballern und auch wieder raus, daß ich das Alles gar nicht alleine schaffe, die Datenmengen zu konsumieren 

Warum ich Dir das erzähle ?: Es ist so gut wie nie möglich durch vorhandene Leerrohre Kabel zu ziehen. Das ist zwar schön als Schutz für bestehende Kabel, aber für neue Kabel in der Praxis im Grunde nicht möglich.

Nach welchem Standard Du die Fernmeldeleitung nach Schwarz Schilling auf die GBit tauglichen CAT Dosen auflegst ist unwichtig, wie mein Vorredner schon sagt.

Ob Du mit som alten Klingeldraht, der nicht mehrfach verdrillt ist wegen Übersprechen der Kapazitäten in den Leitungen, also Twistet Pair, geschweigedenn abgeschirmt oder Shielded Shielded Twisted Pair Anforderungen durchaus bei dir für 1GB/s entspricht, kannst Du nur ausprobieren. Es ist so.

Mach das einfach und guck obs klappt.

Fürn Appel und ein Ei kannste Dir auch son Netzwerktester holen mit LEDs. Dann siehst Du schonmal, ob die 8 Kabel auch auf beiden Seiten richtig aufgelegt wurden.

Sowas zum Beispiel: CSL Netzwerk Kabeltester fuer RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## -inwA_ (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Mach das einfach und guck obs klappt.
> Fürn Appel und ein Ei kannste Dir auch son Netzwerktester holen mit LEDs. Dann siehst Du schonmal, ob die 8 Kabel auch auf beiden Seiten richtig aufgelegt wurden.
> Sowas zum Beispiel: CSL Netzwerk Kabeltester fuer RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Werkzeugtechnisch ist alles schon vorhanden, aus irgendeinem Grund hat der Techniker damals das Kabel an der Cat5 Dose nicht Standardgemäß angeschlossen, da ist nur 100Mbit durchgegangen,  habe jetzt an eines der Enden einen Stecker gemacht der direkt in die FB geht und das andere Ende an ner Cat6 Dose aufgelegt.

Kann jetzt wenigstens meine vollen 450Mbit ausnutzen, laut iperf ist aber nach ~570 Mbit Schluss.

Das Kabel geht halt vom Keller 3 Stockwerke bis in den Dachboden ist bestimmt 20-30 Meter lang.


Aktuell gibt es Überlegungen in der Zukunft mal das Treppenhaus zu renovieren dann kann ich auch ein Cat7 Kabel verlegen bis dahin reicht das erstmal.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gigabit über 8 adriges 4x2 J-Y(St)Y an Cat6 Dose möglich?*

-kann Weg (falsch gepostet)


----------

